# Morning Wood



## SeaStarIn (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok so after reading the threat on whether to pound or not to pound I have a question.
Ok guys and gals what to do with the age old issue of "Morning Wood". 
Do you lay there an hope it goes away, take advantage of the stiff opportunity or just take matters to hand?
:scratchhead:


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

Apparently not all women enjoy morning sex as much as men do...my wife doesnt. I usually just get up and go pee these days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I don't do anything.

it just reassures me that at pushing 60 yo, it's still working and ready to go when the wife needs it.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I told my wife about morning wood, and she never heard of it.
even being married to her first for 18 years?

she's never seen it either. I sometimes get up in the middle of the night with a stiff wood and tempted to wake her up and show her.

but i haven't yet


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

there was another thread about this a few months back.

one gal said she would sometimes wake up and if her HB had wood, she would partake whether he was sleeping or not.
What a riot!

ever since then, i've had a few thoughts about my wife walking up and jumping on me in the middle of the night.

still waiting though


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

If it's a weekend,DH usually makes it well known he has morning wood by smashing it against whatever part of my body is closest to him. It's my favorite part of waking up on Saturday and Sunday  Sometimes he's very comical about it and I just love how funny he can be.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

The damn thing has a life of its own!!! I am hard so often through the night and morning that making use of it would probably put Mrs. Conan in a wheelchair.

We have only made use of morning wood once. She noticed and said "Shame to waste that."

I think if I communicated more about it, she would want to take more opportunities to "pounce" lol.

I just recently discovered that she is very visual. When I let her see my penis, she gets aroused very quickly.

Maybe sleeping commando could yield some results for me.

Interesting thread.


----------



## SeaStarIn (Mar 26, 2014)

I almost always sleep commando I am much more comfortable that way. I am much more of a morning person than wife and god knows she likes her sleep. So unless we are away from home on vacation or a quick weekend getaway she doesn not usually see or be bothered by mister woody. Luckily kids are grown and we get away more often now. So typically like most I either get up and pee (an effort in itself to hit the target when it wants to aim at the ceiling) or take matter to hand hoping she wakes and wants to join in which does happen from time to time.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Don't you men have cycles throughout the night? We can't have sex every time H gets a woody, we'd end up malnourished, exhausted, and unemployed.

I'm not into morning sex. I find it incredibly difficult to relax and be in the mood, I usually have a billion things I want to do and want to get started right away. H seems to be happy with afternoons and evenings. Now I'll have to ask him if this is a problem....


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, yes, or yes, depending on circumstances.

BTW, "Morning Wood" sounds like the name of a nice gated community!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I love morning sex, it's the best time for me! I'm rested, and if I can lay in bed for a few minutes I will think about how sexy hubby is...he seems to function better in the morning as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Morning sex is awesome. I believe most men enjoy it as testosterone levels are highest then.

Morning wood never bothers me. As jorgegene stated its kinda nice to know it can still get up for no reason as one ages.

Now post intercourse wood? At least for myself, annoying as hell. Sometimes lasts forever. Go down already, I dont need you anymore.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

2 things: Dont poke a sleeping bear, and dont try having sex with a piss hard on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> Yes, yes, or yes, depending on circumstances.
> 
> BTW, "Morning Wood" sounds like the name of a nice gated community!


LOL.

From Family Guy...










From The Simpsons...


----------



## MrVanilla (Apr 24, 2012)

jorgegene said:


> I told my wife about morning wood, and she never heard of it.
> even being married to her first for 18 years?
> 
> she's never seen it either.


I can't remember the last time I've seen it from my own body.
Over a year, easy.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> LOL.
> 
> From Family Guy...
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have no idea exactly why but I'm way more sensitive in morning and at time painfully hard. I mean hard like pound a nail through cement hard. So sex in the morning can be out of this world incredible. On weekdays no love....

On weekends I wake the GF up. She rarely can O in the morning but loves how it feels and loves how turned on I am so takes care of me. I hope I never hit the age where this is a non option


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> LOL I should have realized that had to have been used in shows like that!
> 
> Down the street from "Morning Wood" the developers should create an assisted living community for the elderly called "Mourning Wood".


Ha ha!


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

I honestly have noooo problem with morning wood !!!

I'm sometimes dreaming of sex anyways sooo what better way to wake up than to " morning wood "  !!!!!


----------



## Tango (Sep 30, 2012)

Mourning wood!!! Hahahaha that is so funny...but that's what I'm doing!


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Married but Happy said:


> Yes, yes, or yes, depending on circumstances.
> 
> BTW, "Morning Wood" sounds like the name of a nice gated community!


Just google "Morningwood Drive" or Morningwood Lane" and you'll see lots of properties "come up" on sites like Zillow and Trulia. Or go to google maps and enter the same name. Lots of results. 

Is this a little joke that developers play when they build new residential developments? I know that they are allowed to name the streets in some areas. A friend's father named the streets in a plat that he surveyed years ago, but he named them after the women in his family. 

I know that I would not want to live on a street by that name, but maybe that's just because I know what morning wood is.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

I actually had ummmm " morning wood " for breakfast wink wink !!! Such a great way to start any day ..... no less a Friday before a 4 day weekend for me haaaa !!!! 

Love it when hubby isn't travelling for work yeessss !!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

omgitselaine said:


> I actually had ummmm " morning wood " for breakfast wink wink !!! Such a great way to start any day ..... no less a Friday before a 4 day weekend for me haaaa !!!!
> 
> Love it when hubby isn't travelling for work yeessss !!
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


I hate your husband right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Thound said:


> omgitselaine said:
> 
> 
> > I actually had ummmm " morning wood " for breakfast wink wink !!! Such a great way to start any day ..... no less a Friday before a 4 day weekend for me haaaa !!!!
> ...


Well you would've reeally hated him a few hours ago even more so wink wink !!!! It's Friday and I'm in suuuch a good mood !

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I have found it very hard to light the fire with the morning wood. It takes much more kindling to get it going. Sometimes I run out of matches before I get any sign a fire,


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

omgitselaine said:


> Well you would've reeally hated him a few hours ago even more so wink wink !!!! It's Friday and I'm in suuuch a good mood !
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


I hope yall have an awesome weekend. It looks like it has already started with a --- wait for it --- BANG!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

jorgegene said:


> I told my wife about morning wood, and she never heard of it.
> even being married to her first for 18 years?
> 
> she's never seen it either. I sometimes get up in the middle of the night with a stiff wood and tempted to wake her up and show her.
> ...


Maybe you should, it will be a teachable moment.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Now if there was such thing as " afternoon wood " hhhmmmm ???? Guess I should text Joe to see if he can come early haaaaa !?!?!:

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

I think I should change my name to Joe...


----------



## MYM1430 (Nov 7, 2011)

I can't stay still in bed with it. So to avoid waking her, I will get up and lay on the couch until it eventually goes away.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Dh educated me on his wood while we were bored messaging this morning...

-morning wood bc of your sweet ass
-mid morning wood bc of your sexy messages
-lunch wood bc it's almost time to come touch you
-mid afternoon wood bc I can't stop looking at your pictures
-evening wood bc I'm doing ya
-night wood bc I wanna do ya again

ROFL omfg could he BE any cuter??


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Dh educated me on his wood while we were bored messaging this morning...
> 
> -morning wood bc of your sweet ass
> -mid morning wood bc of your sexy messages
> ...


He better be careful walking around in your house. Hope he doesnt walk into anything. Ouch


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Hopefully he walks into me.


----------



## Miss Independent (Mar 24, 2014)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Dh educated me on his wood while we were bored messaging this morning...
> 
> -morning wood bc of your sweet ass
> -mid morning wood bc of your sexy messages
> ...



Ugh😒. You're both lucky


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

It feels good that he said it especially since we've been plagued with erection issues throughout our relationship. We've finally figured things out and it feels amazing


----------



## Stevenj (Mar 26, 2014)

This is funny. My wife used to accuse me of having bad thoughts because I had one in the morning. Told her no, an erection does not necessarily come from bad thoughts. I told it was like a divining rod. A good piece of wood is excellent for water witching. Finds the toilet every time. Have a hard time getting it to go limp when over the toilet though. Just like a divining rod over water.


----------



## Stevenj (Mar 26, 2014)

ScarletBegonias said:


> It feels good that he said it especially since we've been plagued with erection issues throughout our relationship. We've finally figured things out and it feels amazing


Perhaps it is because you discovered you need to take your clothes off to make it work?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Stevenj said:


> Perhaps it is because you discovered you need to take your clothes off to make it work?


I hope you're kidding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sex is best when there is lots of variety. Morning sex is just of the very many ways to mix it up. Love sleepy, early morning sex.


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

We take advantage of my husbands morning wood whenever possible. I love him in the mornings, he is just so stiff and ready to go, and it is the perfect way to wake up.


----------



## Stevenj (Mar 26, 2014)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I hope you're kidding.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




I am. Had a friend that used to tell us that he and his wife were having a hard time getting pregnant. We would ask him if he tried taking his clothes off.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I used to tell my wife that I had some morning stiffness she needed to work out.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

We put it to use nearly every morning. Why waste it?


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

SeaStarIn said:


> Ok so after reading the threat on whether to pound or not to pound I have a question.
> Ok guys and gals what to do with the age old issue of "Morning Wood".
> Do you lay there an hope it goes away, take advantage of the stiff opportunity or just take matters to hand?
> :scratchhead:


I hate mornign sex, so I don't care, and I don't get morning wood either or should I say very rarely.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Ashalicious said:


> We take advantage of my husbands morning wood whenever possible. I love him in the mornings, he is just so stiff and ready to go, and it is the perfect way to wake up.[/QUOT
> E]
> 
> Not for nothing but from ummmm experience it seems as if morning wood seems to always be just so so hard and like Larry said it would suck for it to go to waste wink wink !!!
> ...


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Woke up with wood this am, pre-dawn. Went back to bed. Woke up a few hours later and was still going strong! Don't they warn us about that in those Viagra commercials?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We enjoy morning sex a few times a week, not that he necessarily wakes up ready to rock, all I need do is reverse my arse into him and he is ready to go.
I don't get a physical high from morning sex, more of an emotional one. And I LOVE sending him to work happy


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

It is hit or miss for my H getting morning wood.. at his age (50)...even when he was younger, it was not a constant thing to wake up to- he has told me... but if he lays there & has sexual thoughts...it always grows.... 

Every time I feel an Erection , I want to use it (if we have time before he has to get up for work)....he is so into me "getting mine"... even if we start...he will STOP...and say he'll wait...that it's on for later...Not sure how he does that.. he has a lot of self control....


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

> It feels good that he said it especially since we've been plagued with erection issues throughout our relationship. We've finally figured things out and it feels amazing


SB, was there a specific solution to the recent erection issues, or did they just sort of work themselves out? We've been having some similar challenges lately, and I was very curious about how you "figured things out".


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> SB, was there a specific solution to the recent erection issues, or did they just sort of work themselves out? We've been having some similar challenges lately, and I was very curious about how you "figured things out".


It was just a matter of adjusting my drive to match his. Now instead of doing it every day we do it every other day or every two days. We still flirt daily and send naughty texts but we don't follow it with sex daily now.
He's more passionate and more into sex now...the difference is amazing. It almost seemed like doing it every day made him feel pressured and anxious even though he'd rather die than tell me that for certain. Since we cut back a little he hasn't had any issues w/getting hard,staying hard and ending.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> It was just a matter of adjusting my drive to match his. Now instead of doing it every day we do it every other day or every two days. We still flirt daily and send naughty texts but we don't follow it with sex daily now.
> He's more passionate and more into sex now...the difference is amazing. It almost seemed like doing it every day made him feel pressured and anxious even though he'd rather die than tell me that for certain. Since we cut back a little he hasn't had any issues w/getting hard,staying hard and ending.


Frequency induced ED...the best kind to have  I do experience that still from time to time, and it's still difficult for her, but usually all I have to do is remind her that we have had sex 20 times in the last week and he needs a break.

As far as morning wood and taking care of it goes, I can usually pound nails for a good while when I first wake up, but she is not really a morning person at all. There have been a few times where she has gotten up with me, but things don't work out well because I know she'd be just as happy being asleep and it goes down pretty much immediately.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't mind morning sex...a lot of times I wake up ready to go myself...but I get paranoid about my morning breath.  You guys okay with that? Or do you just do it doggie style to avoid the issue altogether?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

firebelly1 said:


> I don't mind morning sex...a lot of times I wake up ready to go myself...but I get paranoid about my morning breath.  You guys okay with that? Or do you just do it doggie style to avoid the issue altogether?


That's a really cute response....you rock.....just roll over and put those hips in the air......my hubs will even tease me about being sleepy....


----------



## catfan (Jan 12, 2013)

My bf mostly doesn't like sex then... The reasons are that he realy needs to pee in the morning and often isn't in the mood when he just woke up. Rarely it does happen, but then he can't O. So I just don't try anymore.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

catfan said:


> My bf mostly doesn't like sex then... The reasons are that he realy needs to pee in the morning and often isn't in the mood when he just woke up. Rarely it does happen, but then he can't O. So I just don't try anymore.


I'm not the biggest fan of morning sex either. I just do it mostly bc it's exciting that he is so raring to go in the morning hours. Only on weekends though.Screw that waking up earlier during the week stuff! lol
Many times he really isn't into doing it in the morning even though he always has wood.Doesn't stop him from pushing against me and snuggling me though so that's nice.

Don't feel bad that your guy doesn't want it in the morning! Not all guys are programmed to be the same


----------

